# Stereo won't work?



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I just bought a 92 nissan sentra XE, and tried to hook up my dual cd player to it (was just removed from my other car, so it works) I hooked up the ground wire, ignition wire and the power wire. Went to turn on the cd player, and it won't turn on? Note, i took the cd player out and tested it in my other car just to make sure it still works..and it still does.

The fuse is fine also.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you try wiring all the wires up, and then turning it on?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you have wired it properly then you should use a DMM to check for power.

If you don't have a DMM, buy or borrow one:
DIGITAL MULTI METERS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


----------

